# Best UV flashlight for finding golf balls at night? Nitecore CU6?



## Martbli (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi

Im looking at buying a flashlight to find golf balls at night. On Amazon you can get some cheap ones but I'm wondering if I spend more will I get a better result. I was looking at possibly the Nitecore CU6 but when I've looked into UV lights I find the some of the cheap ones do not really emit much UV. Is it really UV that will reflect off the golf ball?

thanks in advance for any help

Martin


----------



## Tribull (Nov 8, 2016)

Malkoff offers a great uv light.


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 8, 2016)

Tribull said:


> Malkoff offers a great uv light.


I normally would recommend Malkoff for a lot of occasions but the Malkoff UV light is the inferior 395nm range not the 365nm range


----------



## Skeeterg (Nov 8, 2016)

You may look into Imalents EU06uv. It's 3 lights in one. Sadly hard to find,so you may have to contact them directly. Or there other model, DD2R-10v. Look here..
http://wallbuys.com/Product/IMALENT-DD2R-10V10W-365NM-UV-FlashLightBlack-42196
I have,and enjoy both models. Not sure if there are better than a Nitecore.


----------



## Lexel (Nov 8, 2016)

Convoy S2+ 365nm Nichia UV LED

Very few visible light and very intense UV
I also got a few days ago a ZWB2 filter that kills almost all visible light

http://www.gearbest.com/led-flashlights/pp_277704.html?wid=21


----------



## Taz80 (Nov 8, 2016)

The advantage of the CU6 is the ability to switch between white and UV quickly. I have a Jetbeam JET UV, it's claimed to be 365nm and while it does have a little visible light, it lights up the red strip on the 100 dollar bill and golf balls very well.


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 8, 2016)

Lexel said:


> Convoy S2+ 365nm Nichia UV LED
> 
> Very few visible light and very intense UV
> I also got a few days ago a ZWB2 filter that kills almost all visible light



There is no better value than the convoy s2+ for UV


----------



## Bugdozer (Nov 9, 2016)

I just recently purchased a Nitecore CU6 to replace an older Inova UV light. The Inova puts out quite a bit of visible purple light and lights up florescent items like you would expect but does not show things on the Cali drivers license or money well. The CU6 puts out a dim blueish light (Don't look directly into it!) but actually throws quite well. It will light up a florescent highlighter across my yard, about 60 feet. Because the bulk of the light is not visible, locating items in the dark is easy. It also illuminates hidden UV inks, pics, etc quite well. The white light has five levels and is quite versatile as well as the red for persevering your night vision. Don't have a real need for blue or green but they are there. Overall, a very nice light.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 9, 2016)

Not sure what wavelength reflects the best from golf balls but I doubt you need the lower range as most UV lights reflect well off white. More important is throw. I would steer away from flood only lights.
As I think about it I remember some experimenting I did a few years ago comparing cool white,neutral and incandescent. I was comparing the abilities of the different lights in a wooded area and one of my nephews had left a white plastic lawn chair there. The chair was easily visible of course and the incandescent and neutral did a much better job of rendering details overall but in the cool white light that chair really stood out. Drawing on that it I think the CU6 with its cool white and UV ,both reflectored and offering some throw would make a pretty good combo for your task.


----------



## vadimax (Nov 10, 2016)

Lexel said:


> Convoy S2+ 365nm Nichia UV LED
> 
> Very few visible light and very intense UV
> I also got a few days ago a ZWB2 filter that kills almost all visible light
> ...



I use the same configuration. A win-win solution -- low price and perfect quality. Nichia is good everywhere. You don't see UV beam, but feel the warmth of delivered energy.


----------



## Duramarks (Nov 20, 2016)

That's a good idea. I never thought of searching for golf balls with a UV light. Too bad I wont be able to try this out until spring!


----------



## tigfur (Dec 9, 2016)

staticx57 said:


> There is no better value than the convoy s2+ for UV



Does the convoy UV s2+ have a discharge protection?


----------



## panchovilla (Dec 9, 2016)

I need to keep track of this thread. I've played some night golf (with fluorescent balls), but never realized this. A little extra hunting might be fun.


----------



## buckyball (Jan 1, 2022)

i used my new ultraviolet torch " Coquimbo UV Torch Light, 100 LED Black Light UV Flashlight Ultraviolet Torch Pet Urine Stain Detector, Super Bright Blacklight Detector for Pet Stains, Carpet, Floor (6 x AA Batteries Included) " £15 on amazon , i went out when it was pitch black and it is incredible , golf balls look like light bulbs glowing on the ground ! i found many even when only 5% of all ball was visible as covered in long grass , this is a game changer wow , why do golf balls look luminous ? do they make them on purpose to shine in the dark or is it just a fluke of what they are made of ? white / yellow orange balls all look like light bulbs plugged in and on in the ground !, i found 398 within 5 hours taking my year total to just under 2000 balls not from lakes


----------



## thermal guy (Jan 1, 2022)

I’m just wondering why people golf at night?😁


----------



## knucklegary (Jan 1, 2022)

I had a couple Jack Russell Terriers that had a nose for finding golf balls..

Although it was not my plan to collect the balls.. During dusk while golfers were in the clubhouse getting drunk and lying to one another about their handicap, I was out with my dogs on the course dog-leg (pun not intended) exercising. My terriers would root them out of the tall grass in the roughs. I gave away grocery bags full to friends who play


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 1, 2022)

Do regular white golf balls fluoresce under UV? I know the fluorescent colored ones would look like fireballs under black light.


----------

